# Please Critique my TBs barefoot trim!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

it looks like there are a couple LITTLE chips out of them, but he will live...LOL.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice. I assume that the pics where his looks crooked is because of the way he's standing, as you indicated. Who says ALL tbreds have bad hooves??


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Man, I know my TB has bad hooves for sure. His back ones are fine but his front ones werent helped by a bad shoeing before I got him. Now he is barefoot but I put him in Boa Boots in the front if we are going on trail.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think his feet look really good.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

His hooves look excellent. Only thing I can say, and I think it's his left hind and right front, the angle of the front of his hoof doesnt match the angle of his pastern. Which means the angle of his hoof is too steep. A quick fix for this would to take down his heel until the angles match.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I think it looks that way b/c he's not squared up, so he's taking more weight on some feet than the others, creating different angles. Am i making sense, lol? But i will definately have a look at that next time im out there.
Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

they look fine but as you said this is 2 weeks after his last trim .. they must be extremley short when hes gets them done. as long as he doesnt go lame it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ally, some horses can't wait two weeks between trims and some can go 8 weeks... just depends on the horse. I just did 6 horses last week and they had all been done at the same time before, but you wouldn't believe the difference in the growth rates! All the same breed!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

his hooves look very flared but his white lie looks tight, cofusing haha.
do you have a picture from the top lookig down the heels?
I would like to see his heels a whole lot lower.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Compared to how they were, I think they look great! It looks like the trims might be slightly off balance? or it might just be the angle of the photo or where you horse was standing but over all it's looks pretty dang good! good job, you've put a lot of hard work into and it looks like its finally paying off.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> his hooves look very flared but his white lie looks tight, cofusing haha.
> do you have a picture from the top lookig down the heels?
> I would like to see his heels a whole lot lower.


Wondered if someone would pick up on that. Yes, his hooves are flared, at least the lower half of them is. There is a groove that runs across his feet, a little below halfway down the hoof. Above the groove the laminae (I think that's right? anyway, the fibres of his hoof) are really tight and compact, but below the groove they loosen and flare out. I think this is due to the fact that I moved to a different agistment a few months ago, so he is on better grazing now, and i started him on a hoof supplement. When his hooves grow out a few more centimeters the groove should disappear and all his hooves should be nice and tight.


----------

